# Check cable connection pxe:mof



## Madslake (Dec 8, 2015)

Alright so a few weeks ago ( I've put off not researching this till now bc I had another laptop handy but weirdly enough that one stopped working ) I was using my laptop like normal lol and then I went to bed and woke up with thus weird screen saying that I need to check cable connection and stuff ugh help


----------



## Madslake (Dec 8, 2015)

Btw it's a Toshiba Intel


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

This error is often caused by a failing hard drive. If a normal boot from the HD fails it will go to the next device in line which is often the network. As that would normally fail and is often the last device in line that is the error reported. It could also be a BAD CMOS battery resulting in the inability to remember configured boot order.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I this a laptop or desktop computer? 
Boot into Setup (Bios) on the Main screen it should list all of the drives on the computer. Is your HDD listed here? If not, it has failed or is not plugged in correctly. 
If a desktop, make sure the cables are plugged in tight to the back of the HDD and plugged into the motherboard. 
You can also remove the HDD and attach it to a secondary desktop computer or via a USB Adapter, *Enclosure or Dock*. If the drive is clicking or is not spinning up, it needs to be replaced.


----------



## Madslake (Dec 8, 2015)

Its a laptop & when ever I push anything it just repeats the writing on the screen .


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# Of the laptop? 
If a* Dell, Acer, Toshiba* etc you would press the *F2* key at bootup on the manufacturers logo, there should be a message on the screen to press a certain key to enter Setup if different. If it is an *HP* you would press *F10* or the* ESC* key.


----------

